

Netbook Boom Likely To End With Better Economy  - edw519
http://www.techweb.com/article/showArticle?articleID=217201079&section=News

======
charlesju
I disagree because I think there are two fundamental drives to the Netbook
craze that are not dependent on the recession.

1\. Netbooks typically are not the main laptop of the user. As such, they do
not need to be super fancy and used more as a very portable backup.

2\. As computers get more powerful, more and more people are finding that most
applications can run without massive computing power. Thus, people are
starting to find Netbooks to be a much better value than their more expensive
counter-parts.

------
brc
What a load of hogwash. I'm considering adding a netbook to the stable. This
would add to the 3 laptops and 5 desktop computers already in this house. The
reason is for the portability, not because of the power. Small enough to take
with you, large enough to have a proper screen and keyboard and run real
applications. They're everything PDA's definitively are not. People buy them
for the cheapness and portability, not because they can't afford something
bigger.

------
anigbrowl
Rubbish. If people have plenty money to buy laptops for themselves, they'll
still buy netbooks for their kids. In fact the relative lack of power will be
an asset, since parents won't want to think they're buying one so the kids can
run Crysis.

------
Pherdnut
Weren't they booming before the economy tanked? They're small, dirt cheap and
you can get online with 'em. That's not a hard sell no matter what the
economy.

------
cturner
Ridiculous. Netbooks and phones are convergent.

